
Young White Dudes Are Decidedly Opting Out of the Whole ‘Job’ Thing - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/young-white-dudes-are-decidedly-opting-out-of-the-whole-job-thing
======
lr4444lr
Fact-light, moral panicky, vaguely anti-white / anti-male filler. That's 30
seconds of my life I won't get back. Hope to save a few readers the effort.

~~~
Causality1
The article also fails to provide a single statistic or study to back up any
of its claims.

~~~
namuol
From the first paragraph: [https://www.pewsocialtrends.org/essay/millennial-
life-how-yo...](https://www.pewsocialtrends.org/essay/millennial-life-how-
young-adulthood-today-compares-with-prior-
generations/psdt_02-14-19_generations-00-00/)

------
preommr
People are leaving the typical job market because the typical job market
abandoned them. I don't know if this is me just glorifying the past, but I've
heard people say that the the company they used to work for would somewhat
look out for them and that it was expected that you would stick around for a
long time. Nowadays it's more expected to hop from one job to another.

~~~
exallium
It's sad because we've lost a lot of great developers to this notion that the
only way to move up is to move on. It sucks, but it seems like companies these
days think they're buying you in at a particular price and it's ok to drip
feed you raises over the years, and then are surprised when you move on to
another company willing to pay you what you're really worth at that point.

------
alexpotato
This reminds me of an interesting personal anecdote about demographic
realities vs perceptions.

It's 1996 and I'm attending an information session for University of
Pennsylvania in my hometown.

The presented asks at the start of the session: "Do we have any UPenn alums in
the room?" Several folks get up and say "I was class of '67", "I was class of
'68" etc.

My first reaction was: "Wow, admissions rates at UPenn are something like 5%.
These must have been some smart parents to get in back then."

Little did I know (and which I found out later), admissions rates at UPenn in
the 60's was around 50%. Why? Because Johnson cut all of the Eisenhower
funding from the 50's so universities had to admit a ton more students to help
cover the drop in funding.

I bring up this story because it makes me stop and think about how young
people today may be going through a totally different experience than I went
through based on some factors totally outside of their control.

------
bufferoverflow
The story reminded me of myself. Made good money programming for 15 years,
invested early in crypto, semi-retired for the last 5 years. Spend days
learning technologies, working on my own projects. Nothing took off yet.
Thinking of getting a remote job, but they seem to pay little - $70/hr is the
best I encountered so far. 5 years ago I was making $90-150/hr.

------
human20190310
> [T]he most pervasive cohort (white men) are retreating from the labor
> force... could potentially bring about a positive sea change in the way
> families approach employment

How can the author accept the premise that young white dudes are opting out of
the whole "job" thing and not at least entertain the possibility that they'll
be opting out of the whole "family" thing too?

------
dpflan
"He (Madowitz, economist/researcher) believes that men taking on more flexible
jobs may help a new generation of fathers become much more capable of taking
on domestic responsibilities."

I read this in the article, and I made a link to the recently-HN-front-paged
article from NPR about suburban moms entering the gig economy.

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20015638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20015638)

------
jstewartmobile
When the boomers in HR bend over backwards to get more "women in X" and more
"minorities in X", then "young white dudes" are going to take the hint and
make their own arrangements.

That, and these kids (regardless of race or gender) are getting f-ed in
general. I see so many places paying them less than what I was making in their
position 20 years ago, and life didn't get any less expensive since then.

~~~
bradleyankrom
> When the boomers in HR bend over backwards to get more "women in X" and more
> "minorities in X", then "young white dudes" are going to take the hint and
> make their own arrangements.

I, for one, am glad this isn't the 50s anymore. I have a feeling I wouldn't
very much enjoy working with "young white dudes" who have contempt for
diversity in the workplace.

~~~
salawat
Oh please. Spare the virtue signaling.

There is nothing noble in pushing for equality of outcome.

No problem of lack of diversity will be solved without dragging down or
discriminating against some demographic of society without a full commitment
to equality of opportunity.

The myopia involved with being suckered into accepting discrimination against
one group to the benefit of another being an acceptable approach demonstrates
a lack of commitment to understanding the forces actually at work in the
world.

Diversity or lack thereof isn't the problem. Equivalent access to the
foundational necessities that facilitate successful integration into, and the
ability to further develop and meaningfully contribute to the ends of,
society's perpetuation and advancement with minimal accidental systemic
compulsion is the problem.

Diversity is just the "bread and circuses" perversion that slows down any
meaningful attempt at the former due to some mistaken impression that undoing
an injustice must involve a new injustice being committed.

Two wrongs a right does not make.

~~~
wuschb
Is it a means to an end though? I believe diversity should NOT be measured in
the amount of a minority succeeding, but when the measure of the poor is equal
across all groups. When Poor black population = poor white population.
Diversity problem solved. Before then, work to change systemic problems that
cause more poor blacks than whites.

------
odiroot
*In the US of A.

------
steveeq1
As opposed to what, young black males?

------
Simulacra
I genuinely confused by people who can't find work when they're actively
looking for it. Normalizing for all of the usual discriminators, such as race,
gender, body weight, where you went to school, attractiveness, etc. I still
don't understand how it's possible to not get a job in the field you desire,
if you have the education and will to do it. I think the new generation of
college graduates are lazy, and expect everything to be handed to them, and
they give up when it gets tough.

~~~
_nalply
Maybe you just had luck and lived a sheltered life?

~~~
Overtonwindow
Maybe she can’t hear you over the trolling.

